# Albanian: Pine tree



## sotos

Hello everybody. The question is about a minor toponym in Greece,  allegedly meaning "pine tree" in "arvanitika" dialect. The word is written as Βιέθι or Βγέθι in Greek, usually pronounced as "vjEthi". Is it used in Albanian (probably Tosk)? It seems to be cognate to the ancient greek πίτυς / pitys (pine tree).  Thanks


----------



## Circunflejo

I don't know Albanian so wait for the answer of someone with knowledge of the language. Nevertheless, just in case that it could be any useful, I made a quick search and I didn't fine vjethi as an Albanian name of any of the varieties of pine. The only vjethi that I found in Albanian (in the 2nd edition of the Albanian Etymological Dictionary by Janez Erat, page 120) seems to mean stepfather in Arbëresh dialect of Albanian.


----------



## L'irlandais

I must confess I don’t speak Albanian either.  However this page may be of interest
*pishë* - Wiktionary tells us is pine tree in that language. (Countable)  Which they compare to Ancient Greek πίτυς (pítus)
However they do say the basis is unclear.

Vgethi - Wikipedia


> Vgethi (Greek: Βγέθι) or Viethi (Greek: Βιέθι) or *Pefko* (Greek: Πεύκο) or *Pefka* (Greek: Πεύκα) is a seaside town in East Attica, Greece.


Pinus nigra (*Pisha* e zeze) the Flag Pine; pine in this (uncountable) scientific context doesn’t seem far off the Greek name Pefka, another name for the beach.


----------



## sotos

Thanks for the answers and the try. It may not be real "Albanian" but a word of the local dialect of "Arvanitika". Unfortunately, very few  people still speak this dialect.


----------

